# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  SK Tirana

## Pasiqe

Po hap teme te re se na e mbyllen temen e skuthit te vogel (teper postime) me fitoren kunder Partizanit 3-2 (shenon Salihi golin e trete per Tironen ne minutat shtese).

PARA TIRONA!!!!!

----------


## Moltisanti

E mytem morrin , 10 min e fundit e myllem n'porte , Mireli i ka dhon zemer tirones po prap ka shume boshlleqe ne ekip , ai Duro i pari duhet nxjerr per leckash , me komtaren lu yll me tironen bloz , jep deklerata sarkazem e gjalle jo une jom amator jo kshu jo ashu ,Duke shajt dhe tifozat nga robt edhe pret rrespekt ky morracak qe merr 100.000 euro n'vit . S'kena nevoje per lojtare qe menojne se jane te paprekshem .

saladona na ka neru deri tashi , duhet provu patjeter dhe n'komtare .

Habitem Si slujten si sot ne elbason , ne ruzhdi bizhuta nji aksjon se bom 10 min e fundit .

Nejse pak rendesi ka , te menojme per kupen ket vit se kampjonati ka maru .

Forca Tiron

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ishalla prisni miq dhe nga ekipet e tjera. 

Titi, nuk e di per ndeshjet e tjera apo per deklaratat qe ka dhane, po kunder Partizanit thone qe Duro ka qene ma i miri ne fushe dhe paska dhane asistet e golit te dyte dhe te trete. Duro eshte lojtar shume i mire. Nqs nuk ka dhan rezultat te Tirana, menoj qe faj kan dhe trajneret qe skane dit me e disiplinu apo me e majt afer kur u sulmonte. Nejse, menimi im po ju e dini ma mire se ku ju pikon catia. Ja kam friken shume po uroj qe ai 2-3 me gol ne min shtese mos jete nej pazar "njani kupen tjetri kampionatim" mes jush ene Partizanit.

----------


## OO7

Me falni qe po nderhyj ne temen tuaj ! Duro oshte bloze ene kjo dihet ! Ne stadium kishin nje parrulle ata tifozat tuj

*BOLL DUROva*

Qe do te thote BOLL DURO ose me interpretimin tim ne syrin e Specialistit Analitik  :perqeshje:  BOLL DURO VA (Italisht per IK  :ngerdheshje: ) Dhe ju lutem mos u fryni shume se lojtaret e Partizonit nuk u bone as me balte ene ju rrasaen 2 petlla ene golat i bonim kur te donim si te donim  :buzeqeshje:  Kshu qe cuna Mos u fryni shume se e dila eshte afer ene me ata lojtare qe keni ju aq te lodhur valloi Hidi ka per tu bo si ata cunat qe kapin topat mas porte po ai do i kapi nga rrjeta

----------


## swat

Mu be qefi qe me ne fund mbas disa ndeshje me frike te te dy ekipeve qe te mos hanin gol kete here te dy menduan se kush e kush te fitonte pra me shume gola = me shume spekatakel..... edhe pse per mua rezultati nuk ishte ai qe mendoja por nuk do te thote gje sepse ne fund te fundit gjithcka mund te rekuperohet ne dy ndeshjet qe kemi kunder tirones ne selman stermasi, keshtu qe asgje nuk eshte e humbur FORCA DEMAT E KUQ 

PS. kot me pyt pse duhet me shajt neper postime edhe ne stadjume 
A nuk do ishte me mire sikur tifozerite ti kendonin kenge e te lavderonin ekipet e tyre se sa te shanin ato kundeshtare......
Edhe kete e kam edhe per ketu une nuk kam qef ta permend shprehjen Llacifac apo Zgjebrat Bardh e Blu ....... kaq te domozdoshme e keni qe ta permendni ate shprehjen "Morri" juve 
Apo ju mbush zemren me gezim ajo shprehje.......
Ncncncncncncncncnc
A do vi dita qe do kulturohen ndonjehere Tifozerite shqiptare !!!!!!

----------


## swat

Titi e vertete qe Tirana na mbyti ne porte 10 min e fundit por behu pak me shume realist sepse ndeshja u luajt 90 minuta edhe jo vetem 10 te fundit 
edhe pse rezultati ne fund ju buzeqeshi juve edhe une ju them URIME e me behet qefi qe Tirana po kthehet kompetitive ashtu si e ka zakon sepse nuk ka kuptim nje kampionat pa ne TIRANE edhe PARTIZAN qe te synojne gjithmone per titullin....
Edhe njeher urime per fitoren por azgje nuk eshte e mbaruar sepse jane dy ndeshjet e rradhes qe do tregojne se kush jane DEMAT E KUQ 
*FORCA PARTIZONI*

----------


## Moltisanti

Swato nqf se i pe taktikat e sules dje jane identike me ato te tirones se vjetcme , catenaccio , perdori vetem kundersulmet po kjo nuk i shko per hije partizonit se ka shume lojtar individuale me tipare sulmuse ,edhe me shkodren e njejta gje .nejse si realist une mendoj qe barazimi do na kishte knoq te dyja paleve  :buzeqeshje: 

Dr.RIEUX , Duro dje sa per dijeni lujti mire dhe ishte shume aktiv ne fushe , me sa duket e ka pa qe po i vje fundi si lojtar , gjithashtu e kena provu ne shume pozicjone , po nuk jep me ne ai dreq lojtari ska faj as trajneri as pershtatja ekipit , i ka fajet vete Duro qe nuk ul koken edhe te luj si qen deri sa ti dali loja vete , po rri e bo llapa llapa lart e poshte si gore .

Ps..edhe une e nigjova qe neshja e djeshme mund te kete qene e fiksume duke pa qe dhe partizoni ne 10 e fundit u terhoq shume ne vend qe te sulmonte ,se ishte dhe skuadra pritese edhe barazimi nuk i interesonte .
Kshu flitej dhe para neshjes qe partizoni do i lej tirones dy neshjet e kupes , ndersa tirona dy neshjet e kampionatit, Nqf se o e vertete turp prej zotit .
Po gjithsesi kto mund te jene dallavere qe si merr vesh as dreqi .
S'na bo mo pershtypje jena msu me kshu gjonash .
Shpresojme per nji ndeshje te paster te shtunen 

forca tiron

----------


## Moltisanti

> PS. kot me pyt pse duhet me shajt neper postime edhe ne stadjume 
> A nuk do ishte me mire sikur tifozerite ti kendonin kenge e te lavderonin ekipet e tyre se sa te shanin ato kundeshtare......
> Edhe kete e kam edhe per ketu une nuk kam qef ta permend shprehjen Llacifac apo Zgjebrat Bardh e Blu ....... kaq te domozdoshme e keni qe ta permendni ate shprehjen "Morri" juve 
> Apo ju mbush zemren me gezim ajo shprehje.......
> Ncncncncncncncncnc
> A do vi dita qe do kulturohen ndonjehere Tifozerite shqiptare !!!!!!


Ah mer swat , po pa kto t'shame çu pa puna me shku ne stadium daje ,ashu si thu ti mo mire po ikim te shofim noi neshje tenisi ku duartrokiten te dyja palet  :buzeqeshje:  .
Ta shifje dje si kerciste shkelmi o none o none , nga ona tjeter t'shamet s'kishin t'marume ndermjet tifozerive , ka lezet te ket i çik rivalitet , e sidomos me kundershtarin e perjetcem .Partizoni.

Nesje ky o mendimi im .

----------


## Moltisanti

> Me falni qe po nderhyj ne temen tuaj ! Duro oshte bloze ene kjo dihet ! Ne stadium kishin nje parrulle ata tifozat tuj
> 
> *BOLL DUROva*
> 
> Qe do te thote BOLL DURO ose me interpretimin tim ne syrin e Specialistit Analitik BOLL DURO VA (Italisht per IK Dhe ju lutem mos u fryni shume se lojtaret e Partizonit nuk u bone as me balte ene ju rrasaen 2 petlla ene golat i bonim kur te donim si te donim .Kshu qe cuna Mos u fryni shume se e dila eshte afer ene me ata lojtare qe keni ju aq te lodhur valloi Hidi ka per tu bo si ata cunat qe kapin topat mas porte po ai do i kapi nga rrjeta


Hahahaha ky te knoq me kto postimet e veta , su bom me balte thote  :kryqezohen:   :pa dhembe:  

Nigjo mu , nderroje ate firmen , ene vej rezultatin e djeshem , se ke nel akoma me ate 2-0 me elbasonin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## swat

> Ah mer swat , po pa kto t'shame çu pa puna me shku ne stadium daje ,ashu si thu ti mo mire po ikim te shofim noi neshje tenisi ku duartrokiten te dyja palet .
> Ta shifje dje si kerciste shkelmi o none o none , nga ona tjeter t'shamet s'kishin t'marume ndermjet tifozerive , ka lezet te ket i çik rivalitet , e sidomos me kundershtarin e perjetcem .Partizoni.
> 
> Nesje ky o mendimi im .


Tito ore ka lezet me raste mer lale po jo sa here  :perqeshje:  
nejse une per vete e thashe se sme vjen mire kur thone morri ashtu sic nuk ju vjen mire ju kur ju themi llacifac 
po edhe keto kane lezetin e vet  :djall me brire:  

PS. nje gjo me boni pershtypje dje mua me ate lojtarin tuj se spo me kujtohet as emri tani ( kur e shante tifozeria e partizonit ai ngrinte duret ene kercente mer si me qone konge ndersa ate e shanin keq fare  ) mos ka lathit ai i shkreti re 
hihiihhiihhiihhihihihihi
Nesje djema shifena te djelen edhe te fitoi ekipi me i mire (PARTIZONI KUPTOHET  :djall sarkastik:  )
Hajde kalofshi mireeeeeeeeeeeee 
byeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## miki_al2001

tirana lujti shume mire kete ndeshje me partizonin.them qe do kualifikohet dhe kam bindjen se do e rrafi dhe per kampionat.se besoj ta kete bere tirana ate gje dhe per me teper qe akoma ka shpresa per kampionat.pastaj mire fitoi me partizanin por ka shume neshje tjera me pas elbasani,ose dinamo ose vllaznia,ka garanci qe fiton keto ndeshje.keshtu qe se besoj ate thashethem se nese smund te jemi te paret ne klasifikim mund te jemi te dytet po rrafem partionin./

----------


## bayern

3-2 morrit nuk eshte rezultat i keq ama duke pas parasysh qe lujtem ne fushen 'tone' eshte shume rrezultat problematik. Nje gol qorr i Partizonit na co ne pikiate. 
Megjithate gjithmone emocione te vecanta kur mundim komshinjte pushtetare...

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> 3-2 morrit nuk eshte rezultat i keq ama duke pas parasysh qe lujtem ne fushen 'tone' eshte shume rrezultat problematik. Nje gol qorr i Partizonit na co ne pikiate. 
> Megjithate gjithmone emocione te vecanta kur mundim komshinjte pushtetare...


Bayern akoma s'e ke nda menjen me ke je tifoz? Qe je me Zgjebren te falet po West Ham-in ku e gjete mor amon, apo mos pe gje "Green Street Hooligans"?  :kryqezohen:  

Plako harrrove qe pushtetin ja kena lon juve me gjith Edvin Ramen. Kur ishim ne ne pushtet coku ja leshim ju nanji kampionat tek-tuk kurse jeni jeni bo me keq se vampirat, na late pa stadium e pa trofe fare.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Juvi

po pra

edhe sokol jarecin me vete qe nuk nxorri me te kuqe patushin, qe pasi kishte mare nje te verdhe vajti dhe ofendoi me gjeste tifozerine e kuqe, dhe rezart dabullen qe nderhyri si kasap i vertete ndaj dhembit.

mjafton te them vetem qe Jareci dhe Patushi  do te dalin ne komisionin e disiplines. Kjo mjafton per ti vene vulen dhe per te thene se edhe njehere tirona nuk fiton dot pa ndihmen e fshf-se dhe te zv\presidentit te saj Lutfi Nurit, qe me paturpesine me te madhe vazhdon te financoje se bashku me te vellane Avni Nurin te skuadra e tirones. Kjo ishte sa per te bere publike dhe transparente ate qe mediat shqiptare nuk e thone kurre se i lepijne lut nurit ****** 100 here ne dite.

megjithate fituat per ket skom ca me thone

me hile apo pa hile fitut
shpresoj vetem qe pasneser te mos kete me felliqesira te tilla ne fushe

----------


## Moltisanti

S'ka gzim mo t'modh , te rrafesh hasmin 2her mrena javes osht si me t'ra llotaria . SALADONA osht Zogu I RI . Hallall cunave 

O Tirona
O Tirona 
Rreth e qark
Neper stadium
Mos u merzini 
O ju tifoza  
Se fitorja ka mor funnn........... :ngerdheshje: 

Forca tiron

----------


## episodestory

Urime Tiranes Per Fitoren Sot Kunder Partizanit.e Meritoi Dhe I Dha Shkas Elbasanit Per Tu Larguar Me Pike Larg Elbasanit.

----------


## bayern

> e Meritoi Dhe I Dha Shkas Elbasanit Per Tu Larguar Me Pike Larg Elbasanit.



Ca llafos ere tu befsha?  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Mos e kishe gje per Parizanin  :sarkastik:

----------


## bayern

Sa duli neshja iher Tito se spo dim sa kena fitu?

----------


## OO7

Urime per fitoren po mos thoni ishte e merituar pa pa ndeshjen ! Se keni fitu kot me kot ! Kater Here ka ik nga vija topi fat kyrvash kishit mer ! Kap pisha me koke kap nallbani ju spatet i rast ene golin e bote ka larg ! Skeni cthoni si neshjen e pare fare ne rastet ene lojen ju golin ne Fund ! PO VK thuj ! Te pakten doli 0-0 Elbasoni ! Urime urime per fitoren jo te merituar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Moltisanti

> Sa duli neshja iher Tito se spo dim sa kena fitu?


Bayern . 1-0 fitum me gol te Saladones (salihi). i coptum ashu siç e kena pas zakon  :ngerdheshje: 

forca tiron

----------

